# Where to go if u are in the super-rich club



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

James Reinl takes a look at some of the finest hotels in the world and finds that the UAE is up with the best when it comes to millionaires’ lodgings The UAE is carving out a niche for itself as the hotel capital of the world, but it still faces stiff competition from the entertainment-rich cities of the United States and worldrenowned beauty spots such as the Seychelles, Fiji and New Zealand. 

While some of the globe’s jetset destinations offer hundreds of suites in buildings lavishly decorated with Italian marble and precious metals, others opt for simple timber and bamboo huts on palm-lined beaches. 

Dubai’s landmark Burj Al Arab, the world’s tallest hotel at 321 metres, set a benchmark in luxury with the introduction of the “seven star” rating when it opened its doors in 1999. 

The sail-shaped lodging has made it on to the 2005 list of the world’s most expensive hotels. But the jewel in the crown of Abu Dhabi hotels, Emirates Palace, will have to wait until next year to challenge its Emiratesbased rival for a place in the top 10. 

Forbes, the United Statesbased publishing house that compiled the list, looked at the standard rate for a double room during high season to find a comparison between luxury hotels the world over. 

Naturally, high rollers do not all have the same tastes, and the list of top-notch hotels and resorts bears testament to this. 

Whether they want to spend time soaking up the bright lights of Las Vegas, hiking through the rugged terrain of New Zealand’s countryside or scuba diving with turtles in the Indian Ocean, there will be a millionaires’ hotel ready to take their reservation. 

And if they fancy a weekend of dune bashing, shopping and spa treatments, they may find the UAE a welcome retreat among the world’s luxury options. 

Even though the Emirates Palace, which only opened in March, is not on this year’s list, general manager Noel Massoud remains convinced his hotel is flying the flag for the Emirates. 

He says: “World-class destinations around the globe boast magnificent hotels which are often landmarks in their own right, increasing awareness and raising the profile of the city and country. 

“The UAE is one of the fastest growing tourism destinations in the world and this is clearly reflected in the number of luxury hotels operating or under construction in the country. 

“Emirates Palace goes beyond being an ultra luxurious hotel as it showcases the beauty of Arabian culture, adhering to traditional themes and has a natural affinity with the national identity of the United Arab Emirates. “As an architectural wonder and an international landmark, Emirates Palace reflects the status of Abu Dhabi as the capital of the UAE and seat of the federal government.” 












1. *Emirates Palace*, Abu Dhabi, UAE This top hotel’s 16 enormous Palace Suites are among the most expensive in the world, costing about Dh52,000 per night. The building’s 114 domes – including a 42-metre Grand Atrium lavishly decorated in silver, gold and coloured glass tiles – have been wowing guests since opening its doors in March this year. Jet-set visitors can arrive by helicopter, splash around in one of two spas and buy a Rolex timepiece before returning to their suite to catch a movie on a 150 centimetre wide plasma screen television. At the “lower end” of the scale, guests can spend about Dh3,000 to stay in premises that were rumoured to have cost the Abu Dhabi Government Dh13 billion to create. Website: www.emiratespalace.com 












2. *Burj Al Arab*, Dubai, UAE The two Royal Suites of this landmark hotel each cover 780 square metres of the 25th floor and offer rotating beds, private cinemas and their own elevators for about Dh36,000 per night. VIPs can land on the helipad or roll up in a Rolls-Royce before taking a three-minute simulated submarine ride to the Al Mahara Seafood Restaurant and dine on lobster while aquatic life peeps in from the other side of aquarium glass. Lounging in a bubbling Jacuzzi in the Assawan Spa while gazing across the Arabian Gulf may even improve digestion. Budget visitors in the Dh5,000 suites can help themselves to a selection of more than Dh1,000 worth of Hermes goodies that adorn the marble of each bathroom. Website: www.burj-al-arab.com


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the hints


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Pity i aint rich 'gaah'


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

I've heard about a few of those. Interesting.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

the same article was in a magazin here abt 2 months ago.
well dubai is the place to be


----------



## mofo (Jun 9, 2005)

*Dubai article on Foxnews.com: “The Hippest City in the World”*

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,173452,00.html



> The Hippest City in the World
> Wednesday, October 26, 2005
> By Michael Y. Park
> 
> ...


 :cheers: 
-mofo


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Nice. Haha not surprising many americans can't find it on the map .


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

thanks a lot 
i will post this in world forums if you allow.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

if i was rich i would probably spent all the money for holiday, trying to visit every place in the world

trust me, there is so much to discover, so many awesome hotels, landscapes, cultures, countries...... and high-rise buildings 

luxury tourism is booming like never before and tourism is an ever-growing business


----------



## go mid east (Sep 19, 2005)

i've been in those places and i pity the rich people, all unhappy and lonely, more so than any other type of person i've ever seen....


by the way:

Dubai made it in the New Yorker Magazine

A slideshow and narration:
http://www.cartoonbank.com/newyorker/slideshows/051017onco_parkerflash.html

Castles in the Sand
Posted 2005-10-10
This week in the magazine, Ian Parker writes about the architectural weirdness of Dubai. Here, he discusses the boom in the desert, accompanied by photographs by Robert Polidori.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

money cant buy freedom and happyness......


----------



## tikolo (Sep 23, 2005)

shayan said:


> money cant buy freedom and happyness......



freedom? you mean the forumer?


----------



## tikolo (Sep 23, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Pity i aint rich 'gaah'


dont you get 3000 dollars a month and live with your parents in a huge villa, ur rich buddy


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

even if he does

3000$ isnt that much :lol:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

good enough.


watch the slideshow it is amazing.
some great palm and BD photos.
and recent!!


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

ah, life is good gentlemen!!


----------



## go mid east (Sep 19, 2005)

has anyone played "guess the city" on this forum?

it's pretty addicting, and there needs to be more of a mideast representation over there!

it's here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=468


----------



## tikolo (Sep 23, 2005)

smussuw said:


> even if he does
> 
> 3000$ isnt that much :lol:



how much do you earn a month????????????????


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

tikolo said:


> how much do you earn a month????????????????


am a student


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

shayan said:


> money cant buy freedom and happyness......


i'm so agree with you


----------

